# Möchte Komplette Waserkühlung - Hilfe



## ToAge06 (30. September 2016)

*Möchte Komplette Waserkühlung - Hilfe*

Hallo zusammen.
Erstmal hier mein System.

AMD FX 8350 - CPU
990FXA-UD3 - Gigabyte Mainboard 
RX 480 - Gigabyte Grafikarte
32 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport - Rams
CM Stormtrooper - Tower


So, nun zu meinen vorhaben, und fragen 

Ich möchte mir nun einen neuen tower kaufen, und zwar den EVGA DG87

Dannach würde ich gerne Stück für Stück eine komplette Wasserkühlung aufbauen, Stück für stück, ( habe keine 400 locker  )

Jetzt zur eigentlichen sachen, in den EVGA Tower passen ja 2x 420 Radiatoren rein? die würde ich auch gerne nutzen.
Welche könnt ihr empfehlen ?

Für die CPU ? Soll auf AMD und INTEL passen, da später ( 1-2 jahre ) Intel rein soll.

Die Grafikkarte soll erstmal bleiben bis sie platt ist oder veraltet ist, ( BLEIBT!)

Lohnt sich Wasserkühlung für die anderen komponenten, sprich mainboard, rams, hdd´s ?

Wie ist das mit dem einbau? könnte ich das so stecken : Pumpe zu Radiator zu CPU zu Radiator zu Graka zu Pumpe?  wegen den 2 Radiatoren?

Welche komponenten für die wasserkühlung könnt ihr mir empfehlen? ( sollte langliebig sein )

Ein großer AGB mit Sprudel? RGB´s? 

Der Computer ist im Farbstill Schwarz - Rot.
Würde es gerne so weiterführen.

Warum das ganze? meine H80i hört sich an wie ein startener Jet.

Karte ist etwas heiß ( ja ich weiß ) 

An sich möchte ich ein rühiges System, ohne störende lüfter.

Bitte um eure Hilfe, danke.
Groß


----------



## Sebbi12392 (30. September 2016)

*AW: MÃ¶chte Komplette WaserkÃ¼hlung - Hilfe*

Kreislauf immer am Anfang AGB zur Pumpe der Rest ist Egal.

Radis könntest die hier nehmen: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

MfG


----------



## OC.Conny (30. September 2016)

*AW: Möchte Komplette Waserkühlung - Hilfe*

Du bist im falschen Unterforum hier geht es um Geschlossene / komplette / All in One Wasserkühlungen . . . du möchtest Hilfe für "Erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen" - http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/erweiterbare-wasserkuehlungen/26

Kannst ja mal schauen ob du deinen Thread dahin verschieben kannst ansonsten den hier schliessen und da nen neuen aufmachen.
Da wirst du dann auch mehr und besser Beraten  . . . viel Spass


----------



## ToAge06 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Möchte Komplette Waserkühlung - Hilfe*

Morgen .
Weiß leider nicht wie ich das hier verschiebe, habe nun mal ein neues thema aufgemacht.
@Sebbi12392 habe dir im anderen thema gleich eine mal eine frage gestellt 

Hier kann geschlossen werden, sry für die Umstände.

Gruß


----------

